# AOKP with tablet UI.



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

Heres a ROM i compiled from AOKP source and added a few cherry picks: tablet UI, you can enable it in ROM control, and a different boot animation. comes with faux123 kernel.

I am not a dev or a part of AOKP.

all thanks go to the AOKP team http://aokp.co/index.php/news

i followed this tutorial to compile the build http://rootzwiki.com...jb-ubuntu-1204/

this is UNOFFICIAL. just thought i would share the new tablet ui with you guys.

EDIT: took the link down... this feature was merged into aokp and should be in any new builds as of 9/14.


----------



## bovineyard (Sep 4, 2011)

Is this different from Steve Spears Sep 10 build (besides tablet UI?)

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

bovineyard said:


> Is this different from Steve Spears Sep 10 build (besides tablet UI?)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


not sure cause i cant find it. got a link?

i synced yesterday at this time so this has any merges up til 9/11 around 10 pm found here: http://gerrit.sudoservers.com/#/q/status:merged,n,z

and tablet UI and the boot animation with the spinning gears where it says initiating swagger.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

so far not really a fan of the tablet ui. also you have to enable screen rotation in nova or it just stays in portrait.


----------



## bovineyard (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes, I it has all the features of the Steve Spears build. The tablet UI is pretty cool!

I dirty installed over Steve's Sep. 10 build, with no problems.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

